# Ζητείται μεταφραστής για κείμενο marketing/film production από αγγλικά προς γαλλικά



## curry (May 16, 2008)

Ό,τι λέει ο τίτλος. Δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες για λέξεις ή προθεσμίες, αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.


----------

